# First father/son camping trip with my boy



## Fuller (Jul 21, 2012)

Took my 5 year old son up to the Tallullah a couple weeks ago for our first father son trip. We had a blast. We ate junk, sat by the fire, roasted marshmallows, took a creek bath, shot the .22 and he even got to ride in the front seat on the dirt road. I'm not sure who had more fun. He caught both our limits on Saturday and Sunday(with a Spongebob rod), and we had fresh trout cooked over our fire. It's a trip I will never forget.


----------



## Samuelization (Jul 21, 2012)

I know you guys had a great time together.  An unforgetable shairing experence.  Great pics.  Aint nothing like camping on a mountain trout stream.


----------



## seeker (Jul 23, 2012)

Well done Dad,,,well done indeed.


----------



## DEERFU (Jul 24, 2012)

Great memories for yawl there!


----------



## Jasper (Jul 24, 2012)

GREAT job Dad! I started my boys out the same way and the memories over the years have been incredible........perfect way to build a lifelong bond with your kids in God's great outdoors.

Love the pics too.........your son is blessed to have a Dad like you!


----------



## Huntress (Aug 6, 2012)

That is awesome!!


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 6, 2012)

I wish GO
N had a "Like" button.


----------



## Fuller (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## jdthayer (Feb 7, 2013)

Fuller, I just saw this post. I remember how much fun you talked about when y'all got back. Unforgettable memories there! We will have to plan a few trips this summer with the boys! Especially since you know the good trout holes!


----------



## rebel bruiser (Feb 7, 2013)

Good Job Dad--Do It As Often As Possible !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 8, 2013)

congrats to you , glad you took the time  , before you know it he'll be all grown up ...enjoy while ya can ...


----------



## littlewolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Good job, Dad. Looks like the little man knows how to fish!


----------



## oops1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Davis31052 (Feb 8, 2013)

Very Nice!!  Started fishing with my son when he was little like that. He never really got into fishing down here in the flat lands.

About 10 years ago, we started going up to NEGA for my birthday every spring, and now he's hooked.  Now at 22 years old, he still looks forward to that first trip up in April. You can't pay money for that kind of happiness.

You done good!


----------



## LongStrangeTrip (Feb 15, 2013)

Good stuff. Looks like you guys had a blast. Get them started early, i love it!


----------



## okie32541 (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice. I bet he had a blast but dad probably had more. I can't wait until I can take my youngin.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2013)

Makes me miss camping & canoeing when my girls were younger.
I was watching videos of Georgia rivers and found this video on you tube. Hope ya'll keep on camping together. I think this might be where they stayed:
http://oldmillmuseum.com/cabins.html


----------



## throwdown (Feb 27, 2013)

I bet you couldn't wipe the smile from your son's face, you rock dad!


----------



## westcobbdog (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice story an pics, big brown trout.


----------



## TDale (Mar 3, 2013)

Don't ever lose those pictures, man.


----------



## Matt.M (Apr 4, 2013)

This looks awesome.  I'm going to have take my boy whom is turning 5 this month.

Any pointers?  Anything you wish you could have done differently?


----------



## Fuller (Apr 4, 2013)

Matt.M said:


> This looks awesome.  I'm going to have take my boy whom is turning 5 this month.
> 
> Any pointers?  Anything you wish you could have done differently?



I wouldn't have done a thing different. And as for pointers, I would say take a good camera and a video camera. Plenty of little Debbie's and junk like that and a metal coat hanger for the marshmallows. I hope y'all have fun. It's getting to be that time again and I will be taking him up again after turkey season.


----------



## HCA59 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bob Shaw said:


> I wish GO
> N had a "Like" button.



x2!


----------



## mjarboe (Jun 9, 2013)

Great pics/trip,  my daughter (4) told me today that we needed to go camping.


----------



## wranglerjoe1968 (Jun 9, 2013)

Where were you guys camping?  I am looking to get away for a couple of days


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 10, 2013)

They were on Tallulah River up here in Rabun County I do believe. From the looks of the campsite, I would guess they stayed up Charlie's Creek and fished the Tallulah.


----------



## Fuller (Jun 10, 2013)

greg_n_clayton said:


> They were on Tallulah River up here in Rabun County I do believe. From the looks of the campsite, I would guess they stayed up Charlie's Creek and fished the Tallulah.



Good guess. I have been camping in that spot for almost 20 years. I love it. Going back this weekend, as a matter of fact.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 11, 2013)

I spend a lot of time out like that. There is a Geocache close by there if you are into that !!


----------



## Big Daddy gone fishing (Jun 11, 2013)

Well Done ! this world needs more Dads like you


----------



## jimkirk (Jun 12, 2013)

thats harvesting some memories right there!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Jun 13, 2013)

Great job on the camping trip. Brings back memories of taking my two boys out to Cooper Creek. The pic with the road and stringer just needs the Andy Griffith theme in the background.


----------

